

Windows 10 ISO Download Tool - threecoins
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

======
snvzz
I do wonder... does Microsoft expect people to know what the
<nothing>/N/KN/singlelanguage variants are?

There's no explanation on the page, on the linked FAQ or other links.

~~~
jgeorge
I was asking myself the same question. Windows is by far not my primary OS,
and I used to know what those variants were, but I don't remember anymore.

